# Overclocking with ABS



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2009)

I bought a Phenom II X4 965BE today, and i used Auto Boost System to overclock it.



I was just wondering if these setting were any good, I've never overeclocked a cpu before :4-dontkno


----------



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

They are ok what you need to do now is check your temperature and stress test the cpu to check for instability. You do not want the temps to go above 60 degrees on full load and you need to stress test for 7 hours.

I always use prime95 to stress test and real temp for the cpu temps but real temp wont work on AMD so you need core temp which is free to download as is prime95


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

I recommend changing OC settings in the BIOS, as a general rule.
Also, AMD overdrive is a good program for info, I don't use it to change any settings.


----------

